
How to help someone use a computer. (1996) - kthejoker2
https://pages.gseis.ucla.edu/faculty/agre/how-to-help.html
======
samizdis
Excellent pedagogy, distilled into sensible bullet points. Applicable far
beyond computer-use, which is really just an example.

